# Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

in light of this new brilliant trade that DA has pulled with ricky and wally, i would like everyone to grade DA on his performance with the c's since he came here a few years ago...ill start...F


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

Z...low as they come...He just compltely ****ed this franchise....


**** you danny!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

Where's the F-?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

C


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

number 1 backstabbing SOB


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*



> Where's the F-?


/thread.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

C

I'll explain later.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

OT please everyone who wants...pm me to join my new club...no explination necessary its at the bottom of my sig


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

I can't wait to hear what Pierce has to say to this. Second running mate DA has swapped.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

He ****ing Sucks. ****ing Ban Me, I Don't ****ing Care

This Is The Worst ****ing Trade I Could Possibly Imagine

I know that you (and I) are upset about this deal, but let's still try to abide by the rules, okay?

- *Premier*


If There Is A Person On Earth That Supports This Deal His Last Name Is Probably Pitino


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*

Pierce is gone by deadline.

Boston fans, meet rebuilding.

:wave:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*



Premier said:


> Pierce is gone by deadline.
> 
> *Boston fans*, meet rebuilding.
> 
> :wave:




there wont be any left by the time danny is done


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*My new word for loser*

from now on, I will call anyone I determine to be a loser a 'Dainge'


I wonder what that freaking dainge of a gm of ours will do next


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: My new word for loser*

Can't you put these topics in threads that already exist?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*



Premier said:


> Pierce is gone by deadline.
> 
> Boston fans, meet rebuilding.
> 
> :wave:


:wave:

It's only three years too late...Danny's "3 year vision" is was more like "3 years of ****ing the team before really ****ing it up."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: My new word for loser*



banner17 said:


> from now on, I will call anyone I determine to be a loser a 'Dainge'
> 
> 
> I wonder what that freaking dainge of a gm of ours will do next


I wouldn't replace loser with Dainge, in fact I would make a new word that's stronger than loser.

Danny Ainge is a Dainge.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: My new word for loser*



P-Dub34 said:


> Can't you put these topics in threads that already exist?



you're right I probably should

I guess I'm in 'I'm the editor of Boston Globe mode' and if that were the case, the sports page tomorrow would be littered with the most helacious headline topics beantown has ever seen.

I wouldn't even't bother having a story on the front page of the sports section.

It would be a giant picture of Danny with his **** eating grin, surrounded by story headlines

'dainge shoots and scores for the loss'

'meet the new lovable losers, the boston celtics'
subtitle: for 86 years the Red Sox put butts in the seats from losing, perhaps the celtics are on to something here

'Blount - best bargain in the NBA'
compared to Wally


sorry, I'm just really pissed, which is obviously apparent


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*



Premier said:


> Pierce is gone by deadline.
> 
> Boston fans, meet rebuilding.
> 
> :wave:


With how pissed I am, that made me laugh...

I'm contemplating becoming a T-Wolves fan...Ok, sign me up...

GO T-WOLVES!!!!

I liked them before, and now they have Ricky...So why not...


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: My new word for loser*



aquaitious said:


> I wouldn't replace loser with Dainge, in fact I would make a new word that's stronger than loser.
> 
> Danny Ainge is a Dainge.



you're right - Danny as far worse than a loser

Dainge should be a new word and definition all to its own


how does one go about getting it put into wikipedia?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I was generous with a C.


I don't know how our draft picks or some of the trades will pan out long term so his grade is pending that. I think Ainge's drafting has been good......and his trades: total head-scratchers. The Ricky D trade looked pretty nice in retrospect.........now Ainge just puttered him away to the Wolves. I'm tired of playing mind chess with the most schizophrenic team manager in basketball (Isaiah is the dumbest).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

After what he just did....*F+*....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> After what he just did....*F+*....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


people are getting a little carried away with the negativity on this. On first reaction I don't love it either. But we were loaded at the wing spot. So the way I see it is we traded Blounts contract and Blount for Wally. It's almost as if we gave Ricky(Wally) Blounts contract and told Blount to hit the road. 

We'll see what happens. Might not be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Can someone do a website like www.firedannyainge.com ??

Pats fans have done one for that jerk writer --> www.fireronborges.com


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Can someone do a website like www.firedannyainge.com ??
> 
> Pats fans have done one for that jerk writer --> www.fireronborges.com


Well we've added a word in the dictionary for him.



> Dainge
> 
> De-ea-ing
> 
> The highest level of stupidity and losers possible.


www.dictionary.com/dainge


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

He gets a *B-/C+.



*Hes not even the worst Celtic GMin the last decade...F used to mean something. Can't imagine what you guys did before Ainge came; check out that roster, things could be worse, why don't you look up a new way to say "hello miss" and hit the street.


Hey, bet thats why his parents named him D.Ainge! Cause he's such a loser! Get it? HHAA!

Hmm, where does this post leave me on the cool-0-meter....****......ooo, star treks on.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

beantown said:


> He gets a *B-/C+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's done a great job, it only took him 3 years to finally start rebuilding.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

While he's not bad at the draft, that can't save him since he's completely ****ed up everything else. Verdict: big, fat F!!! Die Danny Ainge and rot in ****!!!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Are you guys telling me you don't like:

Tony Battie
Eric Williams

For
Wally World?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Are you guys telling me you don't like:
> 
> Tony Battie
> Eric Williams
> ...


I don't like that at all.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I don't like that at all.


ok


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Are you guys telling me you don't like:
> 
> Tony Battie
> Eric Williams
> ...


No, I'm telling you I like Ricky Davis over Wally Szczerbiak. What's done is done, though.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> No, I'm telling you I like Ricky Davis over Wally Szczerbiak. What's done is done, though.


Stats are factual, compare


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Where's Pan with the fallacy links?


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: My new word for loser*



banner17 said:


> you're right - Danny as far worse than a loser
> 
> Dainge should be a new word and definition all to its own
> 
> ...


How's this...

dainge (daynge) (adj.): Term for someone or something so dumb that idiot or loser would not be harsh enough. Comes from the first initial and last name of Celtics GM Danny Ainge. (2006)

"Did you see that stupid thing Joe did? He's so dainge."


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: My new word for loser*



tdk1984 said:


> How's this...
> 
> dainge (daynge) (adj.): Term for someone or something so dumb that idiot or loser would not be harsh enough. Comes from the first initial and last name of Celtics GM Danny Ainge. (2006)
> 
> "Did you see that stupid thing Joe did? He's so dainge."


 :whatever:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Grade Danny Ainge as a GM...*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> in light of this new brilliant trade that DA has pulled with ricky and wally, i would like everyone to grade DA on his performance with the c's since he came here a few years ago...ill start...F


didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I said C - don't write him off because West and Jefferson aren't all-stars yet, but when they are i think the Ainge killers will mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

A but I am a pistons fan and he ultimately helped us get rasheed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jeezus-christ!! c'mon people the Szczerb deal wasn't THAT bad was it?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Brian said:


> A but I am a pistons fan and he ultimately helped us get rasheed.


Helped? 

He made you what you are. :clown: 


Danny's shown he can build a NBA caliber team...it was the wrong one though.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

The influences big time showman can put on a trade, Knicks fans would be upset if they traded Ariza for Wally World


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Helped?
> 
> He made you what you are. :clown:
> 
> ...


ATL had to be willing to pull the trigger too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

what corball gave him an A :curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian, but only because he helped get Sheed to Detroit.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what corball gave him an A :curse:


Tell me you wouldn't give him an A if you were a Piston fan.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

true. :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Tell me you wouldn't give him an A if you were a Piston fan.




hahaha this is true


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I think this summarizes my thoughts on Danny Ainge.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)




----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Roffle at both.

Lant, I don't suppose you thought DA was a lousy GM when he let Antoine Walker go...twice...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I think this summarizes my thoughts on Danny Ainge.


 :rotf: :rotf: WHERE'D YOU GET THAT


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It appears to be a homemade photoshop.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> It appears to be a homemade photoshop.


Lanteri's was homemade photoshop. Mine was real.


----------

